# Tax treatment on different investments



## Shaz (15 Dec 2011)

Hi, 
I would like to find out: 1) what tax; 2) at what percentage; and 3) when is the tax paid i.e. on gains when sold, etc 4) is there tax on dividend reinvested ; if I own the following:
1) Shares in Irish companies 
2) ETF 
3) Shares in UK companies
4) Shares in European companies
5) Shares in US companies
6) Quinn Freeway Funds


If there is a website or book that contain the above, please could you let me know.  
Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Dec 2011)

Hi Shaz

An excellent idea for a very useful Key Post. I doubt if you will find the information in any one place, but you should find most of it distributed in different posts on askaboutmoney.

Why not compile it yourself with as much as you know and then others will correct it or add to it. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jul 2012)

Any takers to try this Key Post?


----------



## Rory Gillen (20 Aug 2012)

Brendan,

I think I have a Free Featured Article on the tax treatment of various investments - is that what you are looking for?

Rory


----------

